# Webadressen ohne Datei-Endungen



## Tribalman (17. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich etwas länger nicht mehr mit der Programierung
von Internetseiten befasst und habe jetzt scheinbar einiges 
nachzuholen …

Neulich ist mir aufgefallen, das auf manchen Internetseiten
Dateien ohne Datei-Endung aufgerufen werden. Im Web-
Adressenfenster steht dann zum Beispiel:

www.internetseite.de/links

Auch im Quellcode fand ich Beispiele dafür. So werden zum 
Beispiel Stylesheets ohne Dateiendung (.css) eingebunden.
Kann mir das jemand erklären? Wieso funktioniert das? 

*me verwirrt

T


----------



## Johannes Postler (17. April 2004)

"links" ist dann ein Ordner. In einem Ordner kann eine (oder mehrere) Dateien festgelegt werden, die standardmäßig aufgerufen werden. Üblicherweise ist das index.php, index.htm oder ähnliche.


----------



## Gumbo (17. April 2004)

Mit z.B. Apache lassen sich aber auch Anfragen nach gewissen Mustern an z.B. ein serverseitiges Skript umgeleitet werden, welches dann die entsprechenden Inhalte lädt.

Siehe dazu:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;A List Apart: URLS! URLS! URLS!


----------



## Tribalman (18. April 2004)

Also …

das die jeweiligen Unterseiten alle in eigenen Ordnern liegen 
und alle index.html heißen ist denkbar, wenn auch ungewöhnlich.

Aber das erklärt noch nicht, wieso die Stylesheets wie folgt 
eingebunden werden ...


```
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/cmain/normal_style" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/cmain/ts_tx_std" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/cmain/ts_me_093" />
</head>
```

Nach Johannes Theorie läge die erste Stylesheet-Datei im Ordner
normal_style und hätte einen Namen der von Server standardmäßig
aufgerufen wird. Würde das funktionieren? Gibt es einen Standard-
namen für css-Dateien?

Gumbos Antwort scheint sinnvoller, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung 
habe wie sowas funktioniert …

*still verwirrt

T


----------



## thorusblood (18. April 2004)

huhu,

meines Wissens, kann jede beliebige Datei-Endung innerhalb eines "Projekts" verwendet werden, solange es sich nicht um automatisierte Aufrufe (wie z.B. das Laden einer index.html o.ä. beim Öffnen eines Verzeichnisses)  handelt.

Benenn doch einfach einmal eine HTML-Datei mit einer anderen Endung (z.B. *.test) und setze auf einer anderen Webseite auf _genau_ diese Datei einen Link - Du wirst sehen es funktioniert.

Zu der Sache mit Apache: genau so ist es. )

Du kannst  in der conf-Datei die geladen Module einsehen und anpassen und so auch "andere Endungen" automatisieren.

Abgesehen von dieser Erklärung, könnte es auch noch möglich sein, dass ein im Datei-Header korrekt  abgelegter MIME-Eintrag dazu führt, dass Dateien von den meisten WebServer-Konfigurationen verstanden werden.

Da bin ich mir mit der Praxis im Moment aber nicht so sicher ...


----------



## Gumbo (19. April 2004)

Um meine Antwort etwas genauer zu spezifizieren: Bei Webserver gibt es – zumindest bei Apache – die Möglichkeit Anfragen entsprechend eines gewissen Musters, welches durch reguläre Ausdrücke bestimmt wird, weiterzuleiten. 

Beispiel:
Alle Anfragen folgenden Formates sollen an ein serverseitiges Skript umgeleitet werden:

&nbsp;&nbsp;/archiv/_JJJJ_/_MM_/_TT_

&nbsp;&nbsp;/archiv.php?datum=_JJJJ_-_MM_-_TT_


Somit ließe sich auch folgendes lösen:

&nbsp;&nbsp;/_DATEI_

&nbsp;&nbsp;/index.php?lade=_DATEI_



Was die Sache mit den CSS-Dateien angeht, könnten diese auch ohne Endung auf dem Webserver hintelegt worden sein. Dies ändert nichts an dem Inhalt. Und da der Inhalt in der HTML-Datei auch als text/css typisiert wurden, werden sie auch als solche behandelt.


----------



## Tribalman (21. April 2004)

*danke*

Ich danke euch erstmal. Ich werde demnächst 
mal die Gelegenheit haben mir die Dateien
einer entsprechenden Internetseite im "Original",
also als ungeparste PHP-Dateien anzusehen 
und die Servereinstellung zu checken.


Ich denke dann wir einiges klarer. Ansonsten 
melde ich mich nochmal …

T


----------

